# Cheaper fuel



## Trusetyven (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi,

In Norway credit cards are very common. And they come with different benefits from the different providers. Most popular are those that gives you discount on fuel! 

As I see credit cards are not very common in Spain, I rather wonder if there are any other ways to save some cents when I fill up the car? I own a thirsty car, and I will not change it for anything electric! 

Tips wanted!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Eroski petrol stations offer a 2% discount when you use the pay by card pumps.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Card pumps?

Rare as hens teeth.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> Card pumps?
> 
> Rare as hens teeth.


Not in Gandia.


SARAS offers prices that are 2% below the 'norm' and also offers points. In this case, points mean money off.


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

Trusetyven said:


> Hi, In Norway credit cards are very common. And they come with different benefits from the different providers. Most popular are those that gives you discount on fuel! As I see credit cards are not very common in Spain, I rather wonder if there are any other ways to save some cents when I fill up the car? I own a thirsty car, and I will not change it for anything electric! Tips wanted!


The Catalan supermarket chain Bon Preu have filling stations where the pumps operate on credit or debit cards on a prepayment basis. If you first swipe the company's loyalty card there is a good discount.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Not in Gandia.
> 
> 
> SARAS offers prices that are 2% below the 'norm' and also offers points. In this case, points mean money off.


I think the local Carrefour here has pumps like that, who runs it I don't know but you can't just pay with a debit card so I assume it would be a similar type thing.

Have not seen an Eroski or Saras here though.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you have a Repsol credit card you can get 2% discount on petrol from Repsol and Campsa outlets. But unless you get through a lot of gas the €30 annual charge for the card probably cancels this out.

Repsol Corporate Information and general contents: cars, motor, the weather and more - repsol.com


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Just remembered that if you have a Sabadell expansion account, they give you a repsol card which then gives 2% discount.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Credit cards are not common in Spain?

We get a discount off petrol using a card given to us by the car insurance company, La Mutua. It's only 1% though!! There are lots of other discounts though for house insurance, ITV and others


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Move to the Canary Islands, Diesel is 1.02 per liter here


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Remember "Airmiles"? It is now https://www.travelclub.es/ with the card(s) you can get discounts on fuel (we get 3c off a litre in our home province and 1c off elsewhere) at Repsol. You can also get points at Eroski and other establishments. Points can be exchanged for discounts and goods. Doesn't matter whether you pay by any card or by cash.

There are a few places that are opening which offer only self-service and are cheaper. we paid just €1.27 litre diesel this morning which is about 9c off the other gas stations' prices.


----------



## Trusetyven (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. 

I think Repsols deal should be the best option as I see. I usually only fuel while on the road. 2% is something at least!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

With a Carrefour Club card you get 8% of your fuel purchases from their pumps back as a voucher every three months plus 4% back from Cepsa stations. I don't think you can beat that, although I'm lucky to pass both easily enough.


----------

